# videostreaming ? wie ?



## nilspa (30. Oktober 2003)

hi, 

weiss nich ob ich hier 100% richtig bin , aber ich versuchs mal. 

und zwar will ich videos auf einer webseite streamingfähig machen. 
das heisst sie sollen schon anfangen abzuspielen nach dem ein kleiner teil geladen ist , aber halt nicht erst das ganze video. 
meine frage ist nun  : 

welches video format schlagt ihr vor ? 
muss ich beim web server noch was beachten ?

naja, vll kann mir ja mal jemand ein bisschen was zu dem thema erzählen, wie ich bei so einem versuch anfangen sollte  ...


----------



## Erpel (30. Oktober 2003)

Nur so ne generelle Bitte: Nimm Quicktime.
Ich glaube, auf apple.com gibt es sogar eine freeware Version der Streamsoftware.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

auch eine generelle Bitte von mir:
Bitte nimm NICHT Quicktime, sondern Flash 
Ab FlashMX ist ein Videoimport dabei und der Film
wird autmatisch gestreamed, ohne besondere Extras.

Das Flash-Plugin ist deutlich weiter verbreitet als Quicktime.
Und so ganz nebenbei auch noch auf deutlich mehr Betriebssystemen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Erpel (31. Oktober 2003)

OK, Das ist auch gut, an Flash denk ich bei dem Wort "Videostrem" einfach noch nicht. Aber man sollte darauf achten, das auch ein Play/Stop/Pause- Button dabei ist, und Eine Navileiste.
Gruß Agent


----------

